# Let builder to instal backsplash or later?



## ycheus (Oct 31, 2012)

We are building a new house. Builder offers pattern tile backsplash at around $2k. I am not too sure whether it is silly not to go for it. If possible, I prefer to instal the backsplash later since I would like to spend some time to find out what type of BS I like to have. However I was told that if later on we decide to add the tile BS, we need to remove the standard 4" granite BS to make it look not added on. Is it a very difficult to remove the 4" granite backsplash without damage the granite countertop ? I was also reminded that after removing the 4" BS, one might notice the color difference between the place where the BS used to stands and the rest countertop. Any comments?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Why would the granite work need to be removed? The tile goes above the granite----not behind it---


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

We do many tile backsplash installations on the kitchens we renovate. The tile is most commonly installed with no countertop stone backsplashes present, so that it runs the full height of the back & side walls (from countertop to underside edge of upper cabinets).

That being said, tile may also be installed "above" stone back & side splashes.

If you are unsure of the selection you want now, possibly consider just having your builder install the stone BS & SS (and remove them later = not that big of a deal to do), or, not install them at all. You can always find a tile setter (on your own) to install the tile at a future time, when you are ready.


----------



## MarkusAIC (Apr 4, 2011)

Tell the builder no thanks and do it later as you like
Granite backsplashes are typically only siliconed to the countertop and wall; relatively easy to get off with patience and gentle prodding
As others mentioned you can leave the granite backsplash on or remove; how it will look depends on your tile choice


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

we installed ours after the granite countertop. I would recommend
waiting as you suggested...there are so many decisions and choices,
why rush into it? good luck.


----------

